
How a Hacker Convinced Motorola to Send Him Source Code - steinhafen
https://video.vice.com/en_us/video/greatest-moments-hacking-history-how-hacker-kevin-mitnick-convinced-motorola-to-send-him-source-cod/5be34b30be407717f146888a
======
jeffrallen
Christ, what an asshole. (The security manager, I mean. Dude: you had one
job.)

